# Vacances PE et avenant baisse mensu



## violine64 (17 Octobre 2022)

J'ai 1 contrat en AI pour 38h d'accueil sur 44 semaines.  Le PE souhaite partir 1 mois en outre mer et faire un avenant pour juste 1 année sur 42 semaines. J'ai proposé une mensualisation à la hausse puisque 2 semaines en moins +20 centimes de l'heure . Or, le parent souhaite au contraire que la mensu soit 152 euros en moins par mois ! Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bah c'est sûr que s'il demande un avenant à la baisse d'heures c'est dans l'idée d'avoir une baisse de tarif.
En même temps il doit réussir à comprendre que ça ne vous intéresse pas de perdre du salaire et que donc vous souhaitez augmenter le taux horaire.
Le plus simple : refuser l'avenant qu'il va vous proposer... Ou faire une contre-proposition avec taux horaire revu à la hausse.
En cas du refus de l'un ou l'autre, le contrat continue en l'état....

Moins 152 euros par mois....Il ne veut pas que vous lui payiez le billet d'avion non plus.... ???


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour un peu trop facile ça...

Je refuserais, on ne bosse pas à la carte.


----------



## violine64 (17 Octobre 2022)

pardon : 152 euros en moins sur une année par rapport à mon contrat actuel


----------



## Nanou91 (17 Octobre 2022)

C'est encore plus mesquin..... Il va dépenser un fric fou pour partir un mois en Outre Mer et pinaille pour 152 euros ! ! ! ! 
Bah moi ce serait NON


----------



## zabeth 1 (17 Octobre 2022)

oui c'est vraiment mesquin ... et quel manque de respect.
ben vous refusez l'avenant.
C'est vite vu.


----------



## liline17 (17 Octobre 2022)

certains PE voudraient qu'on les aide à financer leurs projets perso, maintenant que j'ai assez d'offres pour refuser, je ne me gêne pas


----------



## Chantou1 (17 Octobre 2022)

*NON* NON *NON* NON *NON* NON *NON*


----------



## Sandrine2572 (17 Octobre 2022)

Idem je refuse l avenant


----------



## Pity (17 Octobre 2022)

Vous n'êtes déjà que sur 44 semaines !
C'est bien tenté de sa part, mais c'est quand même mesquin de vouloir vous retirer 2 semaines pour gagner 152€ 😱

Pour moi c'est niet.
Soit on garde la mensualisation intacte
Soit je cherche un autre accueil et démissionne


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

pourquoi démissionner ? il suffit de refuser l'avenant...


----------



## nanny mcfee (18 Octobre 2022)

faut pas accepter ce genre de marché on modifie pas le contrat pour des absences non convenue dans celui ci ce serait trop facile ! j'ai eu des parents qui ce sont absentés plusieurs fois dans l'année à coup de un mois ,une fois c'était trois mois et jamais il a était question de modifier le contrat, c'était pour des raisons médical de la maman ,ça m'avait même fait de la peine et c'était moi qui avait proposé de modifier le contrat,la maman m'avait qu'il était hors de question de me retiré ces jours que je n'avais rien à voir et qu'il serait injuste de retiré quoi que ce soit.

C'est incroyable que certains n'ont pas compris qu'il s'agit d'un salaire et non d'un pourboire.


----------



## Titine15 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Ben non c'est quoi ça y en a ils manquent pas de toupet 
Bonne journée


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est bien facile le PE fait son avenant et vous écrivez dessus en le barrant refusé, daté, signé!
C'est moche de vouloir réduire le salaire pour une année. Cette famille se paie un beau voyage ils auraient pu faire l'effort de ne pas toucher à votre salaire.
Vite trouver un autre contrat les oublier. Qu'ils trouvent une autre assmat qui acceptera le tarif plus bas


----------



## kikine (18 Octobre 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> C'est bien facile le PE fait son avenant et vous écrivez dessus en le barrant refusé, daté, signé!


non justement on ne signe pas on barre et on note refusé le xx/xx/xx


----------



## isa19 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, comme les collègues c'est NON .  Si ça ne lui a pas qu'il vous liencie mais surtout pas de démission.


----------



## booboo (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Pareil, c'est augmentation du tarif horaire ou le contrat reste comme tel.


----------



## Mimipoupina (18 Octobre 2022)

Si on baisse le nombre d'heure j'augmente automatiquement le tarif horaire pour que le salaire mensuel continue de ME convenir, si ça ne convient pas au PE il est libre de me licencier mais hors de question de perdre 150€ par mois !


----------



## nounou ohana (18 Octobre 2022)

culotté ce parent quand même , de mon côté je refuse l'avenant et c'est non négociable.


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr qu'il faut refuser son avenant y a même pas à discuter avec cet individu ...


----------



## Dodo95 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Pareil que les collègues, refusez l’avenant!
Ainsi le contrat reste tel quel et si cela ne convient pas à votre employeur, il devra vous licencier surtout ne pas démissionner.


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Ben j'en pense que tu n'as aucune raison d'accepter un Avenant à la baisse. Donc soit il laisse le contrat tel quel et l'absence de l'enft sera donc payée en absence pour convenance du Parent, ce qui est précisément le cas (de plus il s'assurera de conserver sa place chez moi ET sa CMG entière). 
Soit il te licencie dans le respect du préavis, mais perso' en aucun cas il retrouverait sa place chez moi à son retour. 
Soit il accepte ma négo car je lui expliquerais que je ne vois pas pourquoi mon salaire devrait baisser quand c'est lui qui prend plus de vacances, je ne serais pas moi même en vacances puisque j'aurais les autres accueillis.


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Octobre 2022)

Avenant à la baisse pour que les PE "gagnent" environ 13 euros par mois... REFUSEZ.


----------

